# my new thai silk!



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got this guy tonight off Edward! Hes about 5 inch or so and hes trying to eat already tonight. Hes been in the tank for 10 mins and already eating anything he can find! sorry for the bad pics i hope to have better ones soon.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, now that's what i call sexy!!! What's the size!??


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he is about 5 inch or so! what shuold we name him?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome fish...congrate!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

its a beauty for sure. i tried to convince zenin to tell Edward it met with an untimely death and sneak him over to my house lol............


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys hes deff one of my favs!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

he seems quite content. do they eat trumpet snails? i had sof sand in my f/h tank and he spent hours and hours landscaping it but he was not happy when i switched to gravel.is he excavating for you ?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont think they do. the gravel in that tank came from pat and it had some left in it i quess. not digging yet more still settiling in. hes always swiming around not hiding or anything so thats good.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sparky or sparkle would be a good name for this fish..


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

saw him in person and hes baby blue in color..just gorgeous!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hes name is ace. as in the best. gwin u thuoght he looked nice last night! colors have fully come in now that hes relaxed.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good peter!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

take some more pics...!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics:


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

can I add a few more?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

buy all means u can more. great shots thanks!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome,, super nice make me want get one too!!
thks for sharing!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

stunning, congrats on the new pickup, Peter!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys! cant wait to watch him grow!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

few new pics.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

look good, i can see he happy swiming ! the hump little bigger than while u get him ,,


----------



## Errol (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow!awesome fish


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah he likes the 75 gallon thats for sure.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

for sure..  he stayed at my 75G for a few month


----------

